# The Contortionist tabs



## Jtizzle

I've always been ok with The Contortionist, but after Exoplanet, my view on them completely changed. This album has become one of my favorites of the year. I'm LOVING the riffing and all the stuff they use, and they really sound like a band I wanna take influence from, since they have pretty much everything I love (heavy shit, clean vocals, ambient parts, clean melodic guitars, and all that). So I guess I decided to start a thread for The Contortionist tabs, mainly for their Exoplanet stuff. There's a couple of their older songs tabbed out around. I could find a few if y'all ask, I know ultimate-guitar.com has like 4 or 5. 
But yeah, I'm currently working on Advent. Will post results soon.


----------



## acauseforpatric

thanks for starting this thread! I really hope we can get the whole album tabbed. exoplanet is probably the best album to come out this year.


----------



## Jtizzle

Haha, well, it is up there with the top releases, I can tell you that.
This song is pretty hard to tab out, I'll probably have a full, complete GP tab by the middle/end of this week for Advent. Someone should get working on some other songs


----------



## dylan71971

album of the year for sure, im heavily interested in their tabs haha


----------



## The Beard

I'd be extremely interested in some tabs as well 
I'm currently waiting for my CD/Shirt package to arrive in the mail


----------



## Tree

Working on Contact right now.
I'll upload it as soon as it's finished


----------



## leandroab

This thread is ftw!


----------



## The Beard

IHHguitar said:


> Working on Contact right now.
> I'll upload it as soon as it's finished


 'Bout how far are ya?
And if it's not to much trouble, could ya give Advent a go? 
I've got the first 30 seconds of the song figured out on a 7 string tuned to Drop Ab, i'm not much of a tabber tho


----------



## Jtizzle

I've got a "skeleton" of advent going. It doesn't have much of the arpeggios, at least the correct ones, but I'll try to get done with it asap. They play in Drop G# on 6s btw


----------



## Tree

stc423 said:


> 'Bout how far are ya?
> And if it's not to much trouble, could ya give Advent a go?
> I've got the first 30 seconds of the song figured out on a 7 string tuned to Drop Ab, i'm not much of a tabber tho



I'm only about a minute in, as I've just started college and am busy writing my own stuff. But as soon as I have something worth contributing I shall

Also, Ultimate Guitar has some REALLY rough tabs of the old versions of Flourish and Oscillator. So anyone looking to learn parts of those should start there


----------



## Tree

Part of "Contact"
I'm sure a lot of it is wrong, but I don't have very much time on my hands now that I've started school

So hopefully this will help someone out
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9233272/Contact.gp5


----------



## SPBY

Bump, I'll try my best to tab out Oscillator. I love that song so much. Vessel is also one i'd like to try out.


----------



## penguin_316

Tree...I am hearing the chord in Contact as something quite different to what you tabbed. Not complaining, just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Tree

penguin_316 said:


> Tree...I am hearing the chord in Contact as something quite different to what you tabbed. Not complaining, just doesn't sound right to me.



Yeahhh I did that in about ten minutes AND I'm really bad at hearing chords


----------



## abswisher

Sorry to bump this but I Googled "The Contortionist tabs" and this came up. Haha. Anyways, I think I have the intro to Flourish nearly down. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?xs98sbvd98bxzdj


----------



## MutantMindframe

Bump.
I really wish there was a larger effort going towards tabbing out their masterpiece of an album. What gives?

I fixed the rhythm in the intro and got about 30 seconds of drums on the Ultimate-Guitar Oscillator Guitar Pro tab (Tabbed by DestructoX), here's the file if anyone wants to add on to it: 

oscillatordrums.gp5


----------



## DanielBTBAM

I agree there should be a larger effort... Really want tabs for this band!


----------



## Tree

I put in a little work everyone once in a while, but school keeps me incredibly busy. I put a decent dent in Flourished earlier today, but I'm still only about 1:30 in.


----------



## Guamskyy

Can someone please tab out Primal Directive?


----------



## notasian

i love the solo on occilator!!! im hoping someone will come up with the rest for florish and some riffs for void cause they are sick!

thumbs up for dgent!!


----------



## Gemmeadia

I agree! This cd was definitely my favorite for a whillleee. I know contact is in drop A# from reading one of their posts from the band somewhere about it. The intro is pretty easy to figure out if you think about it! Really fun to play too


----------



## shattered

What tuning is Primal Directive?


----------



## Guamskyy

shattered said:


> What tuning is Primal Directive?


 
Drop G# on a 6 string.

If this helps, I tabbed out the intro of Primal Directive, but I put it on a 7 string. It can easily be changed.

http://www.mediafire.com/?gm3jebbcub2a1d3

EDIT: Made tab 6 string.


----------



## Cogito

bump for me wanting a tab for oscillator


----------



## RichIKE

Great Thread! Bump For Great Justice.


----------



## Xalton

Is it possible to get these tabs outside of guitar pro? I cant get GP5 anywhere and GP6 demo doesn't open shit up, and no I can't afford to buy GP5 >_>


----------



## sell2792

One of the best live bands I've ever seen. Their lead guitarist is using a pimp ass RG550, and that IS the best live guitar tone I've ever heard. The Contortionist is such a sexy band


----------



## Levi79

sell2792 said:


> One of the best live bands I've ever seen. Their lead guitarist is using a pimp ass RG550, and that IS the best live guitar tone I've ever heard. The Contortionist is such a sexy band


His S was so nice too. I love this band so much, I don't really understand why they use 6's though...


----------



## RichIKE

They probaly prefer the feel of 6 strings. Drop A on a 6 also sounds different and is tuned different than on a 7


----------



## Xalton

RichIKE said:


> They probaly prefer the feel of 6 strings. Drop A on a 6 also sounds different and is tuned different than on a 7



shits still playable on seven strings tuned to A though right?


----------



## RichIKE

yeah, but you might have to Tune it as if it was a 6 (AEADF#BE) instead of standard 7 string drop A (AEADGBE)


----------



## ian14892

Xalton said:


> Is it possible to get these tabs outside of guitar pro? I cant get GP5 anywhere and GP6 demo doesn't open shit up, and no I can't afford to buy GP5 >_>



Get tuxguitar, its free. someone on here turned me onto it. its basically the same thing and opens guitar pro files.


I love the shit out of the Contortionist.


----------



## Xalton

FALCOM... BAWMP!


----------



## Guamskyy

Xalton said:


> shits still playable on seven strings tuned to A though right?



they play 6s on drop g#. So you would tune it g#,d#,g#,c#,f,a# on a 6, or on a 7 it would be g#,d#,g#,c#,f#,a#,d#


----------



## abswisher

Here's my take on the Oscillator intro. That first interval is really hard to make out.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28654938/Oscillator.gp5


----------



## Levi79

Bump! We need some more tabs up in here! Most of these links are dead. Someone should tab up Flourish, Contact and Advent.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Levi79 said:


> His S was so nice too. I love this band so much, I don't really understand why they use 6's though...


Last time I talked to robby he said their looking at musicman jpx7's for the next album, and tuning the 6's to C 

All of the re-done EP tracks and primal directive are drop G# , all the new ones are Bb Standard.


----------



## Levi79

That's sick. I'm stoked to hear some new shit from them. I talked to a couple of them at a show and they seemed like really cool dudes.


----------



## paleonluna

I'll definitely tab out one of their songs, I'll check out what hasn't been done yet and get to work this week. Just finished tabbing out the whole btbam hypersleep EP so this should be a nice break...


----------



## paleonluna

Yeah im bout to tab Expire


----------



## metalman_ltd

Yes this is great! I just got the album last Friday and it blew my mind.


----------



## concertjunkie

paleonluna said:


> I'll definitely tab out one of their songs, I'll check out what hasn't been done yet and get to work this week. Just finished tabbing out the whole btbam hypersleep EP so this should be a nice break...



did you post the tab for hypersleep somewhere? that is quite a feat!


----------



## aWoodenShip

I still think Eyes: Closed is one of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## Pengu

Anyone tabbed out Exoplanet 3: Light? such an amazing piece


----------



## notasian

i want the tab for the solo on advent! soo cool!


----------



## Aevolve

Bumping for tabs.


----------



## Pengu

YUS!!! Vessel tab is uploaded by the way dudes  But.... Could someone who has GP6 download it and export it as a GP5 file pretty please 

Vessel Guitar Pro Tab by The Contortionist @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This fucking thread. 

Can somebody do Egress, Void and Light?


----------



## evolution

Daemontheuncreated said:


> This fucking thread.
> 
> Can somebody do Egress, Void and Light?



Yo dude I've got a rough gp tab for Egress if you wanna pm me ur email ill send it to you


----------



## crg123

bump for tab for all of contact particularly the riff at 2:55. I gotta get better at tabbing so i can contribute something!!


----------



## Divinehippie

sorry for necrobump but has anyone made any more progress? would love to learn some of these tabs, especially contact.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Your best bet would be getting lessons from Robby or Cameron when bandhappy starts up

RobbyContortionist | BANDHAPPY
ibanezcam | BANDHAPPY


----------



## crg123

Bump for new album! Would love to hear any tabs/ attempts at tabing these songs you guys have made.


----------



## Psyy

New album tabs required!


----------



## jarnozz

Does someone got the tab for vessel, for a 7 string? would love you forever! hahaha


----------



## BlindingLight7

need dreaming schematics tabs, naow



jarnozz said:


> Does someone got the tab for vessel, for a 7 string? would love you forever! hahaha



The tune the 6's like a 7 string, so you're fine.


----------



## Chronophobia

BlindingLight7 said:


> need dreaming schematics tabs, naow
> 
> 
> 
> The tune the 6's like a 7 string, so you're fine.



Where did you hear that? It would make things easier for me if that were true but I can't be sure.

Edit: Here's my rough first two minutes of Dreaming Schematics in gp5 form. I can't be bothered to fill in the other instruments until I'm done the guitar parts.

http://www.mediafire.com/?y1k4ebu49c0sshn

If anyone wants, I can export it in a different file format.


----------



## brutalwizard

Chronophobia said:


> Where did you hear that? It would make things easier for me if that were true but I can't be sure.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> they tune to drop g# on the first album on six strings. so just tune your lowest 6 strings accordingly.
> 
> and they use 7's on the new album, and use there new ibby 7's without a hitch live.


----------



## Chronophobia

brutalwizard said:


> they tune to drop g# on the first album on six strings. so just tune your lowest 6 strings accordingly.
> 
> and they use 7's on the new album, and use there new ibby 7's without a hitch live.


Ah, I thought BlindingLight meant that they tune G#D#G#C#*F#A#* as opposed to G#D#G#C#*FA#*.

All confusion aside, we need more tabbers in here... my work is coming very slowly for Dreaming Schematics as my guitar's been in the shop for 3 weeks now (long story). I unfortunately was forced to tab it out without a real guitar. I've tabbed out the ending of the song too but I'll post that when I've got more overall progress.

If anyone could give me tips on the tab, such as a better way to work out the time sigs (e.g. "it all works out in 4/4!") then let me know!

Anyone else agree their new stuff is awesome and mindblowing? I absolutely love Intrinsic. I could even go as far as to say it's "better" than Exoplanet... but then again, they are two very different records. Personally, I seem to enjoy Intrinsic more, however novelty does have a strong effect on me so there could be a strong bias there. I'd like to hear others' thoughts on this, and more importantly... I'd like to hear more TABS on this!


----------



## goherpsNderp

I'd like to get soft background intro lick to Anatomy Anomalies if at all possible. Seems like it would be fun to diddle around with to warm up before practicing. Even if a 7 string file, at least I will be able to learn how to do it. I can just transpose to my 6.


----------



## Chronophobia

goherpsNderp said:


> I'd like to get soft background intro lick to Anatomy Anomalies if at all possible. Seems like it would be fun to diddle around with to warm up before practicing. Even if a 7 string file, at least I will be able to learn how to do it. I can just transpose to my 6.



In their tuning, I think it's this:


Code:


E|-------2-5-2---------------2-5-2---------|
B|-----3-------3-----------3-------3-------|
G|---4-----------4-------4-----------4-----|
D|-5---------------5-2-5---------------5---|
A|---------------------------------------2-|
E|-----------------------------------------|

To play this in standard just play a fret lower.

Here's my updated version of Dreaming Schematics: [G#D#G#C#F#A#D#] Contortionist - Dreaming Schematics.gp5

I included the Anatomy Anomalies intro at the beginning of the tab. This update includes drums for the parts I've tabbed out, a couple new sections, and notes (if you press F5 in Guitar Pro). Unfortunately I can't edit my previous post (no idea why) so I hope everyone's going to this new link instead of the old one!

Edit: Looks to me that Dreaming Schematics is played in A# standard. My next update will include the changes.


----------



## splinter8451

Nice work man! Everything looks/sounds pretty close if not perfect. 

The tuning detail is minor, most people can just make those transpositions on the fly. 

Thank you my good sir, now I have a reason to not sell my 7.


----------



## Chronophobia

TAB UPDATE!
This time I fixed the tuning to A# standard, filled in a number of sections, changed tempo/time sigs/etc. for certain parts, filled in drums, etc. etc.

If anyone can help me fill in the section with the chords and tremolo part, please do! I need some help on this 'cause I can't tell what they're playing through the crazy effect pedals.

If anyone has requests for another song on the album you'd like me to give a shot at, I'd be happy to try it out for you. I need a push to do this 'cause usually instead of playing guitar I'm gaming... so motivate me people!

[G#D#G#C#F#A#D#] Contortionist - Dreaming Schematics.gp5

@splinter8451 Thanks for recognizing my efforts, I'm glad I've helped. It was fun tabbing it out and I now have another song to jam to.


----------



## Chronophobia

Chronophobia said:


> TAB UPDATE!
> This time I fixed the tuning to A# standard, filled in a number of sections, changed tempo/time sigs/etc. for certain parts, filled in drums, etc. etc.
> 
> If anyone can help me fill in the section with the chords and tremolo part, please do! I need some help on this 'cause I can't tell what they're playing through the crazy effect pedals.
> 
> If anyone has requests for another song on the album you'd like me to give a shot at, I'd be happy to try it out for you. I need a push to do this 'cause usually instead of playing guitar I'm gaming... so motivate me people!
> 
> [G#D#G#C#F#A#D#] Contortionist - Dreaming Schematics.gp5
> 
> @splinter8451 Thanks for recognizing my efforts, I'm glad I've helped. It was fun tabbing it out and I now have another song to jam to.



*I edited the tab AGAIN, probably for the last time, unless someone gives me corrections/advice.*

[A#D#G#C#F#A#D#] Contortionist - Dreaming Schematics.gp5

Edit: WOW I meant to post this as an edit to my previous post. Sorry for double posting... I didn't mean it I swear!


----------



## Chronophobia

Sorry for a third post in a row, but I updated the tab once more and therefore have to supply a new link. I believe the tab to be mostly correct, however the clean/guitar effect sections may still be wonky. Also note that they tune their F# (third string) down to an F. In my tab I use regular A# standard tuning.

[A#D#G#C#F#A#D#] Contortionist - Dreaming Schematics.gp5

Again, if anyone has requests, I can try and tab something out from Intrinsic for you. I'm working on Sequential Vision next but it will come slowly unless people out there let me know they're waiting 

Good luck people, I'd love to see more activity in here...


----------



## Transcendnyc

Dude I'm rooting for you that tab is great please tab as much of intrinsic as you can


----------



## Chronophobia

Updated tab:
[A#D#G#C#F#A#D#] Contortionist - Dreaming Schematics.gp5

I changed the guitar tracks to the band's tuning (A#D#G#C#FA#D#) and created a third guitar track in regular A# standard tuning for those who don't want to tune their F# down to an F.
I've made little to no progress on any other songs guys, sorry about that.


----------



## allshallperishfan

if someone can do a Causality tab id be so happy! i really wanna learn that song but dont have time or talent to figure it all out by ear


----------



## MONTEREYJACK

I've got a disorganized shitheap of a tab going for Geocentric Confusion (the clean bit is about done, almost none of the first half). If anyone is interested in helping me out / just getting the second half, I'd be glad to post it.


----------



## Chronophobia

MONTEREYJACK said:


> I've got a disorganized shitheap of a tab going for Geocentric Confusion (the clean bit is about done, almost none of the first half). If anyone is interested in helping me out / just getting the second half, I'd be glad to post it.



I'm definitely willing to take a stab at it!


----------



## MONTEREYJACK

Ok, here's what I have so far as a .gpx and .gp5 (though I'm pretty sure exporting as gp5 breaks everything). I haven't made much progress on the organization, but it sounds accurate.

GPX - Geocentric Confusion.gpx
GP5 - Geocentric Confusion GP5.gp5


----------



## Chronophobia

I hate GP6! What a shame it doesn't export properly to GP5. Ah well. I tried copying over the tracks of the exported GP5 to a new GP5 file, and it seems to work, however the GP5 that you exported has a drum track with 7 lines on it, whereas a default drum track on GP5 has 6 lines. I found no way to change the number of lines that a drum track has... maybe this is what's causing the export to fail?

ANYWAY. I worked for an hour or so messing around with the intro, didn't get very far though. Here's my progress.

[G#D#G#C#F#A#D#] Contortionist - Geocentric Confusion.gp5

On measure 1-9, I find it very hard to hear precisely what they are playing. At the end of every second measure there is a triplet chord thing that is difficult to decipher. I believe I have the first one on the left guitar correct, however it's hard to tell what the right is playing. For the 2nd, 3rd and 4th one (measures 5, 7 and 9 respectively) both guitars seem to be playing the same thing each time. I just can't get it to sound perfect! The first and last bar are correct except for 1 note, I think.
I may end up pecking at it more in the future but there's so much in this song that I can't make out by ear due to how unclear I find the guitars sound.
Thanks a lot for your tabbing MONTEREYJACK!


----------



## MONTEREYJACK

One would think they'd have backwards compatibility figured out by their sixth version.

I've encountered the same problem, Chrono. I can't quite place it, but it's practically impossible to pick out the individual notes / harmonies during the heavy bits (hence why I focused on the clean bit). Perhaps it's the mixing, but it's damn hard. Anyhow, midterms are through so I'll have a bit more time to devote to this. Much obliged for the help, mate!


----------



## Chronophobia

MONTEREYJACK said:


> One would think they'd have backwards compatibility figured out by their sixth version.
> 
> I've encountered the same problem, Chrono. I can't quite place it, but it's practically impossible to pick out the individual notes / harmonies during the heavy bits (hence why I focused on the clean bit). Perhaps it's the mixing, but it's damn hard. Anyhow, midterms are through so I'll have a bit more time to devote to this. Much obliged for the help, mate!


I'm seeing them live in Guelph, ON tonight, perhaps I'll get a glimpse of how they play certain parts. Then again, I probably won't! I want to be further back in the venue for sound quality. I'm sooo stoked... probably my fourth or fifth show ever.
Anyway, good luck with this song, sorry I haven't contributed much. I play an Agile 8-string in standard so I have to pitch-shift every song up to my guitar's tuning, then drop my low B down to an A PLUS lower the G a half step. It's not nice for my guitar and I even (unforgivably) forget to tune back up, and leave my guitar for 24+ hours like that. It's not very motivating!


----------



## JosephAOI

Bump for someone to tab out the groovy riff near the end of Feedback Loop? 


EDIT: Here's a lazy tab of the first riff in Advent:
http://www.mediafire.com/?fei43p139c2ckrk


----------



## JosephAOI

Bump for more Intrinsic tabs!

EDIT: I figured out the notes for the groovy riff in Feedback Loop but I don't have any idea of the time signature or the note values because of how much it changes

Here the notes though:

D#------------------------------
A#------------------------------
F ------------------------------
C#-----------2------------------
G#------4-----------------------
D#---------5----4---------------
A#-2--5-------------------------


----------



## Chronophobia

JosephAOI said:


> Bump for more Intrinsic tabs!
> 
> EDIT: I figured out the notes for the groovy riff in Feedback Loop but I don't have any idea of the time signature or the note values because of how much it changes


Thanks for the input, this thread must go on.

I began work on Anatomy Anomalies but the song is so dense with harmony and awesomeness it's hard to even start. I just spent a considerable amount of time playing around in GP5 with the synths at the intro but couldn't get too far. I just can't figure out the chord changes. I think I have the first chord down but it's rather difficult to find what notes are and aren't in each chord played as it goes through the progression. It also seems that there is a left and a right hand part to it. Any tips?

Also, on Cam's BandHappy page, it says he's unavailable until March due to recording schedules. I suppose that message is from late 2011/early 2012? I'll cry maniacal tears if they're recording already.

Edit: Here's what I've got for the synth chords
D#|---------------|
A#|---------6---4-|
F#|-2-------------|
C#|-4--11---8---8-|
G#|-5---9---6---6-|
D#|-3---7-------4-|
A#|----------------


----------



## JosephAOI

A quick look at wikipedia says that Intrinsic was recorded btween February and May of 2012 so maybe it could be a new record or something


----------



## Chronophobia

JosephAOI said:


> A quick look at wikipedia says that Intrinsic was recorded btween February and May of 2012 so maybe it could be a new record or something


That, or Cam finished recording his parts in March, and for the rest of April and May perhaps the other instruments + mixing and mastering were being done. I'm assuming they aren't back in the studio yet... that would be silly! ...Right?


----------



## JosephAOI

Well, I suppose I'll ask Robby in April when I have a lesson with him! 

Out of curiosity, is there any riff in particular anyone wants me to ask him about or suggest that I should learn? I'm probably gonna try to learn some of Causality, and possibly Advent and some of the Exoplanet trilogy.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Can't believe that i just discovered this thread, this is awesome  kudos!!



JosephAOI said:


> Well, I suppose I'll ask Robby in April when I have a lesson with him!
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there any riff in particular anyone wants me to ask him about or suggest that I should learn? I'm probably gonna try to learn some of Causality, and possibly Advent and some of the Exoplanet trilogy.



Yes pretty please! I've been trying to figure out the first 1:30 of Expire since I heard it lol... if anything, the guitars that kick in at 0:58 with the delay would be a super mega MAJOR help  not so much the distortion bit, more so the subtle part that plays behind it. I haven't even come close to figuring the notes or the effects used. Must....know....how he plays it. It sounds like he's playing over a looped part with lots of delay but I can't even get the proper effects sound to match.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chronophobia

JosephAOI said:


> Well, I suppose I'll ask Robby in April when I have a lesson with him!
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there any riff in particular anyone wants me to ask him about or suggest that I should learn? I'm probably gonna try to learn some of Causality, and possibly Advent and some of the Exoplanet trilogy.


This is a great opportunity for us fans to gain some insight on the songs. Quick... think of the hardest-to-decipher riffs!

I'll have to think more about this later. Generally any riff that involves chords is worth asking about in my opinion. I find it very difficult to transcribe when each guitar is playing a different chord, much like in Expire at around 1:20. The right-panned guitar sounds like it's playing a fourth power chord while the left guitar seems like it's playing a root and major third with the third's octave above... and I think there's a lower bass note in there. But, I can't tell. It would be interesting to have Robby or Cam show exactly what's being played there, so as to gain some insight on the sort of voicings and choices they make involving splitting a riff or harmony or whatever between two different guitars. Much to be learned!


----------



## JosephAOI

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Can't believe that i just discovered this thread, this is awesome  kudos!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes pretty please! I've been trying to figure out the first 1:30 of Expire since I heard it lol... if anything, the guitars that kick in at 0:58 with the delay would be a super mega MAJOR help  not so much the distortion bit, more so the subtle part that plays behind it. I haven't even come close to figuring the notes or the effects used. Must....know....how he plays it. It sounds like he's playing over a looped part with lots of delay but I can't even get the proper effects sound to match.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




D#------------------------------------------------
A#-13----------13----------13---------------------
F ----14----14----14----14----14----14-----------
C#-------15----------15-----------15--------------
G#------------------------------------------------
D#------------------------------------------------
G#------------------------------------------------

That's the clean part just with some delay on it. 

Also, 90% of the time, when there's chugging on the low G#, they're playing really ugly chords like these

G#------------
D#-2-1-0-1---
G#-3-2-1-0---

And such and such.

And the chords for the intro of Causality:

D#------------------------
A#------------------------
F --9--10--6--7--3-------
C#--x---x--x--x--x--------
G#--7---8--4--5--1-------
D#------------------------
G#------------------------


----------



## JosephAOI

BUMP!

Turns out Feedback Loop is actually like this:

D#------------------------------
A#------------------------------
F ------------------------------
C#------------------------------
G#------4----7------------------
D#---------5----4---------------
G#-4--7-------------------------

And Advent is actually played like this:

D#------------------------------
A#------------------------------
F ------------------------------
C#-----------------2------------
G#--------------5----3----------
D#-/5---------4--------4~~~---
G#----6-0---3-------------------


----------



## Chuck

JosephAOI said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Turns out Feedback Loop is actually like this:
> 
> D#------------------------------
> A#------------------------------
> F ------------------------------
> C#------------------------------
> G#------4----7------------------
> D#---------5----4---------------
> G#-4--7-------------------------
> 
> And Advent is actually played like this:
> 
> D#------------------------------
> A#------------------------------
> F ------------------------------
> C#-----------------2------------
> G#--------------5----3----------
> D#-/5---------4--------4~~~---
> G#----6-0---3-------------------



Gonna go play those riffs now actually haha


----------



## zach200113

I'm loving this thread. has anyone tabbed out exoplanet 2 and 3 yet? keep up the work guys. I bought a 7 string just so I could play contortionist. I wonder if they look at this thread ever


----------



## QuantumBojanglement

Has anyone got anything for Sequential Vision?
Looking for the riffs around about 30 seconds and a minute in?


----------



## JosephAOI

zach200113 said:


> I'm loving this thread. has anyone tabbed out exoplanet 2 and 3 yet? keep up the work guys. I bought a 7 string just so I could play contortionist. I wonder if they look at this thread ever



Probably not, I don't believe either Robby or Cam have an account here, but I'll post a few more things I know soon if anyone wants.


----------



## MichaelM

Here's that really catchy part of off of exoplanet 2 where the bass break is.
A#---------------------------------------|
F-----------------------------------------|
C#---------------------------------------|
G#--3-2-----5------3-2-----5----------|
D#------4-3---4-0------4-3--4-0-3-4--|
A#---------------------------------------|

Gosh I feel like that was way more difficult than it should to type this on my phone.


----------



## lance_pants

Here's a little something to resurrect the thread, Geocentric tap part tabbed by Cameron himself! https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/76251250/GeoTapTabForAustin.gp5


----------



## shaunduane

lance_pants said:


> Here's a little something to resurrect the thread, Geocentric tap part tabbed by Cameron himself! https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/76251250/GeoTapTabForAustin.gp5



Any chance of a reupload?


----------



## lance_pants

shaunduane said:


> Any chance of a reupload?


there you go mane! https://www.dropbox.com/s/928h5n573ml328z/GeoTapTabForAustin.gp5?dl=0


----------



## jakrentschler

Now that Language has come out, we need to revive this thread. Language II - Conspire needs to be tabbed out.


----------

